# Nouveau son de notification Gmail



## iMrjX (22 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Dans la version 5 de l'application Gmail on peut constater que le son de la notification a changé, c'est une nouvelle sonnerie de ce que l'on a en interne de l'iPhone. Quelqu'un aurai-t-il ce fichier "son"? A priori, sur internet, le fichier se situerait dans
Applications\Gmail\GmailHybrid.app\notification.waw
Pour ce qui sont sous un idevice jailbreaker. Ne l'étant pas je ne peux récupérer ce fichier... un petit coup de main pour cette sonnerie que j'affectionne beaucoup ;-)

Merci


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement celui-là, si c'est la bonne application (la procédure est la même) et si tu es sous Mac ou non, mais :
Télécharges l'application avec _iTunes_ (si elle n'est pas déjà présente).
Clic droit dessus, _Afficher dans le Finder_. Copie/colles-la ailleurs.
Renomme le _.ipa_ en _.zip_ (dis oui à la fenêtre qui va te demander si tu veux réellement changer l'extension du fichier).
Dézippe-le.
Ouvre le dossier _Payload_.
Clic droit sur le fichier dedans (qui est un _.app_), _Afficher le contenu du Paquet_.
Cherche les fichiers _.wav_ (ou _.mp3_, _.caf_ etc.)
Sur _Gmail 5.0.5_ (de ce que j'ai vu vite-fait), il y a un dossier _Sounds_, avec _04_inbox_a_inbox_zero.wav_, _07_r04_inbox_b_email_sent.wav_, _07_r04_inbox_b_pin.wav_, _07_r04_inbox_b_swipe_away.wav_ et sinon deux fichiers ._caf_ : _email_received.caf_ et _email_return_from_snooze.caf_


----------



## iMrjX (23 Novembre 2016)

Oh super! Je vais voir ça ce soir. Je suis également sur la 5.0.5


----------



## iMrjX (23 Novembre 2016)

TOP!!!! [emoji1360]
J'ai pu récupérer le fichier, c'était email_received.caf pour info, merci beaucoup!


----------

